# advice needed on diy stand



## islanddave (Nov 6, 2012)

Hello all
Just about finished work on my 2x6 stand for my 250 gallon. I have a question. I just noticed that the front top 2x6 (the beam that the tank rests on) has a slight twist at the end. Should I replace this with another section? The stand is all 2x6 skinned top bottom back and sides with 3/4" plywood.

Thanks david


----------



## LooseheadLen (Sep 27, 2014)

*Should be fine*

It doesn't look too far out and sounds like the tank will be sitting on the plywood rather than the beam?
If it is noticeably out - i.e. would warp the tank - I would plane it flat to be safe. I reckon 3/4" plywood should take care of a couple of mm variance but can't be too careful with 250 gallons of water...


----------



## afnaveils (Nov 1, 2015)

I don't see any problem with that. The plywood will even out the weight. I think that changing that 2x6 will only weaken other parts of the structure.


----------



## LooseheadLen (Sep 27, 2014)

afnaveils said:


> I don't see any problem with that. The plywood will even out the weight. I think that changing that 2x6 will only weaken other parts of the structure.


Agreed - I take that back, if it's far enough out to consider planing just replace the plank. I couldn't see anything wrong with it either.
All of the frame components should flex/give enough to stay flat under the weight of the tank without anything (tank included) losing structural rigidity.


----------



## BillD (Jun 5, 2006)

The important thing here is that the top is flat. That is, all four corners are in the same plane, when the stand is in place. This will prevent any torquing that may damage the tank.


----------



## kaynun (Oct 27, 2015)

should be fine. the wood will settle when you put the tank on anyway. i put a styrofoam sheet under all my tanks to even out any minor imperfections like this


----------

